# Vizio VW42L has sound but no picture



## conyermack (May 28, 2012)

Hi,
My Vizio VW42L has sound but no picture. I called Vizio and because it was out of warranty they weren't much help. They suggested it might be a backlight which I could fix myself. Please give me your suggestions and let me know what to try.
Thanks.:smile:


----------

